# مواد مانع الترسب



## اسامة العاني (15 يناير 2012)

من فضلكم ممكن شرح كيفية اضافة مواد مانع الترسب وفي اي الحالات تستخدم وكيف تتأثر بحالة المياه من حيث درجة الحموضة و سبة الاملاح ؟


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (16 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
هل بالامكان تحديد النظام الذي تود استخدام مانع الترسب به 
وسنحاول المساعدة


----------



## اسامة العاني (16 يناير 2012)

شكرا للرد على سؤالي ،تستخدم لمحطات التحليلة r.o. وهل يمكن استخدام هذه المواد في محطات رواسبها ناتجة فقط من معالجة العكورة؟


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (17 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
في محطات التحلية يستخدم مادة الصوديوم بولي فوسفات وفي المراجل يستخدم ثلاثي فوسفات الصوديوم لمنع الترسب حيث تتحول الاملاح القابلة للترسيب الى املاح ذائبة يمكن التخلص منها بالتصريف لكمية بسيطة من الماء . ويمكن اضافة هذة المواد بتركيز بحدود 3 جزء/مليون


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

تسلم أيدك يا بشمهندس


----------

